# Hashi's and swollen lymph node in groin?



## jani_3 (Nov 21, 2012)

This question is not for me but about my mum.

My mum was diagnosed hypothyroid 20 years ago and was put on synthroid...she started feeling better within 6 weeks and felt good for 19 years. Then she started having problems stabilizing her meds, which was weird that it would change for her after so long. Now her doctor found that she is going hyper (not as bad as me but her TSH is slightly supressed and T4 slightly elevated) even though she is on a low dose of synthroid. She also recently discovered a lump in her groin and had it checked by the doc who said it was probably infection and gave her antibiotics, which did nothing. She then left it for 3 months but it only got bigger and started causing her pain. She had an ultrasound but it showed nothing definitive and had some blood work done but her red and white cells seem to be fine (they thought it could be hodgkins but they've ruled that out). She only told me about her thyroid issues last night as she has been mostly focused on getting me healthy again. She has also started experiencing some heart palps and difficulty sleeping at night. Which are strange for her. She was on high blood pressure meds for years and recently started experiencing dizzy spells. She was found to have low blood pressure now and has been taken off her meds. Is it possible for someone with a history of high blood pressure to suddenly have low blood pressure or could these all be related?

Do you think the swollen lymph in the groin could be related to the thyroid issue? Could she have undiagnosed Hashi's that is causing problems with her thyroid and lymph nodes?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jani_3 said:


> This question is not for me but about my mum.
> 
> My mum was diagnosed hypothyroid 20 years ago and was put on synthroid...she started feeling better within 6 weeks and felt good for 19 years. Then she started having problems stabilizing her meds, which was weird that it would change for her after so long. Now her doctor found that she is going hyper (not as bad as me but her TSH is slightly supressed and T4 slightly elevated) even though she is on a low dose of synthroid. She also recently discovered a lump in her groin and had it checked by the doc who said it was probably infection and gave her antibiotics, which did nothing. She then left it for 3 months but it only got bigger and started causing her pain. She had an ultrasound but it showed nothing definitive and had some blood work done but her red and white cells seem to be fine (they thought it could be hodgkins but they've ruled that out). She only told me about her thyroid issues last night as she has been mostly focused on getting me healthy again. She has also started experiencing some heart palps and difficulty sleeping at night. Which are strange for her. She was on high blood pressure meds for years and recently started experiencing dizzy spells. She was found to have low blood pressure now and has been taken off her meds. Is it possible for someone with a history of high blood pressure to suddenly have low blood pressure or could these all be related?
> 
> Do you think the swollen lymph in the groin could be related to the thyroid issue? Could she have undiagnosed Hashi's that is causing problems with her thyroid and lymph nodes?


I most certainly do think that. The same thing happened to me when I was hyperthyroid although one should be aware that there could be another underlying cause such as Lupus or Sjogren's.

What happens is if the thyroid disease is the primary, it could exacerbate what has been lying dormant. You see?

Anyway; your mom definitely needs an ultra-sound after all these years as cancer and hyper are bed fellows. One causes the other but no one is exactly sure which comes first, the cart or the horse.

And these tests. FREE T3, FREE T4 and TSH.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

And these are very important as well.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## jani_3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Andros!

Do you have graves or hashi's (or other)? I am just curious because the doctors can't seem to figure out what it is and at the same time she suddenly goes hyperthyroid?? Seemed strange to me.

I will tell her to get her free T's tested. I have already told her to get her antibodies tested so hopefully she gets that soon.

I will research lupus and sjogerns to learn more about those too!

I appreciate your input Andros!


----------

